# ASUS RMA Erfahrung Monitore



## tdi-fan (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne wissen wie eure Erfahrungen in Sachen ASUS RMA bei Monitoren ausschaut. (Handelt sich bei mir um den VE248H)

Mir hat man beim ersten Mal einen defekten Monitor zugeschickt, bei welchem der Umtausch ca 2,5 Wochen in Anspruch genommen hatte.

Heute wurde das Gerät umgetauscht gegen einen Monitor mit starken Gebrauchsspuren am Rahmen sichtbare Frontseite und einem dicken
Kratzer oder Riss oben rechts.

Macht der Reparaturdienst von ASUS keine Sichtkontrolle bevor die Geräte auf den Weg zum Verbraucher geschickt werden?

Viele werden sich denken, ist ja nur ein optischer Mangel, halb so schlimm, denn der Monitor zeigt ja ein einwandfreies Bild an, so ist das eben
nicht, ich sitze vor dem Monitor und habe immer diese grottigen Gebrauchsspuren und diesen dicken Kratzer oder Riss im Auge, das stört mich.

Meinen Monitor, bei dem ich damals den Garantieanspruch wahrgenommen habe war optisch wie neu, er hatte bloß mit Pixelfehlern zutun.

was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## TankCommander (21. Mai 2015)

Das würde ich auch nicht akzeptieren und umtauschen bzw. reklamieren.

Sag mal ist das jetzt dann der dritte Tausch? Leider werde ich aus deinem Sachverhalt nicht so schlau.


----------



## Research (21. Mai 2015)

Beschweren. Gibt extta nen ASUS Support Bereich im Forum.


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Mai 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch nicht akzeptieren und umtauschen bzw. reklamieren.
> 
> Sag mal ist das jetzt dann der dritte Tausch? Leider werde ich aus deinem Sachverhalt nicht so schlau.



Sorry war etwas aufgeregt beim schreiben, daher das Durcheinander (15 Minuten zuvor kam der ranzige Austauschmonitor) .

Ja es wird inzwischen der dritte Austausch erfolgen: Der gekaufte Monitor hatte Pixelfehler, wurde umgetauscht gegen einen
reparierten Monitor beim dem ab ca der Hälfte des Bildes nach rechts hin immer heller wurde, dieser wurde gerade umgetauscht
gegen den oben beschriebenen abgenutzten zerkratzten Monitor welcher zwar gutes Bild liefert, aber optisch mangelhaft ist.

ich finde es doch schon verwunderlich wie man Geräte mit solch optischen Mängeln als Ersatzgerät anbieten kann.

Mit meinen damaligen Pixelfehlern konnte ich besser leben als mit dem Mist den man dem Endkunden als Ersatz zumutet.

Danke, denke werde mich mal an das genannte Forum wenden, mal schauen was bei rauskommt. 
oder könnte ein Mod den Thread verschieben?


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2015)

Vergiss das Supportforum besser wieder sondern starte einfach eine erneute RMA und schreibe deine Leidensgeschichte dazu. Im Forum meldet sich entweder niemand, oder erst nach einer Ewigkeit und machen kann der dann auch nichts.


----------



## Research (21. Mai 2015)

Klingt fast nach deren Mainboard Support. Oder bei MSI den GPUs.


----------



## TankCommander (21. Mai 2015)

Dann darf nur noch einmal nachgebessert werden, wenn das auch nicht funktioniert, lass dir dein Geld zurückgeben.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Mai 2015)

Das gilt nur sofern es jedes mal der gleiche Fehler war.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2015)

Naja den Support hat Asus nicht, aber sie sind bemüht.
Das wichtigste ist, immer schön dranbleiben.


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Mai 2015)

Neuen RMA-Auftrag habe ich erstellt, mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Mai 2015)

Update:

Heute Morgen hatte ich einen Anruf vom ASUS-Support erhalten mit der Info, dass wenn der erneute Austausch keine Besserung bringt, mir mein 
Geld erstattet wird. 
Wenn der Fall eintreten sollte, werde ich einen anderen Monitorhersteller wählen, irgendwo fühle ich mich veräppelt dass man dem Endkunden
immer wieder aufs Neue sowas zumutet. 

Ich merke so langsam, Hardware ist nur so gut wie sein Support...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2015)

Nur das es bei so manch anderem Hersteller noch schlimmer ist.
Gut aufgehoben bist du normalerweise bei Eizo oder Dell.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Mai 2015)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das der nächste Fehlerfrei ist!

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du den gekauft hast, aber ein Tipp von mir "Kauf solche Sachen im Media Markt" dort bekommst du auch 
den Online Preis von anderen Händler. Was Garantie und Service angeht ist der MM absolut SUPER. 

Hatte schon ähnliche Garantiefälle über den Media Markt abgewickelt, ist angenehmer direkt vor Ort als Online.


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Mai 2015)

Danke, die nächsten Elektromärkte sind 50Km von meinem Wohnort entfernt ca, daher bin ich schon fast gewohnt alles Online zu shoppen was PC-Kram angeht, das ist einfach leichter.

Vor'n paar Monaten hatte ich ein Problem mit meinem damaligen MSI Z87 Board, war kein Problem, hatte Geld erstattet bekommen und dafür ein neues und anderes Modell besorgt.  

Übrigens hatte ich auch schon an Eizo und Dell gedacht als Alternative, wobei Eizo ja ganz schön teuer ist, aber 5 Jahre Garantie sind schon ne Ansage für nen Monitor und diese wurden ja immer hochgelobt. Wobei du hast ja nen  Asus PG278Q 700€-Monitor, wenn da so ein Ding passiert drehst du wahrscheinlich mehr am Rad als ich.

Ich werde einfach mal abwarten was jetzt bei rauskommt..


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2015)

Und was machst du, wenn dir ein Artikel nicht gefällt?
Mit zurück geben ist da meist nichts.

Dann wird getauscht, bis einer kommt der alles richtig macht.
Wenn nicht gibt es das Geld zurück.
Habe ich alles schon mal mit nem anderen Asus Monitor durch.
Da habe ich nach dem dritten mein Geld zurück verlangt.
Trotzdem musst du halt immer mal ne Mail schreiben oder telefonieren.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Mai 2015)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Danke, die nächsten Elektromärkte sind 50Km von meinem Wohnort entfernt ca, daher bin ich schon fast gewohnt alles Online zu shoppen was PC-Kram angeht, das ist einfach leichter.



Das ist heftig! Das ist bestimmt super langweilig bei dir in der Gegend.


----------



## tdi-fan (22. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn dir ein Artikel nicht gefällt?
> Mit zurück geben ist da meist nichts.
> 
> Dann wird getauscht, bis einer kommt der alles richtig macht.
> ...



Genau so muss das laufen. das hab ich vor, leider ist das zeitraubend und eine Qual für die Nerven.

@TankCommander:
langweilig? hier? schön hier, besonders zum Biken schöne Strecken, außerdem haben wir die Castortransporte oder das Hochwasser hier


ich melde mich wenn es Updates gibt.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Mai 2015)

Update:

Heute mal bei ASUS angerufen und nachgefragt was denn nun ist, da ich noch keine Email betreffend meines RMA-Auftrags erhalten hatte, 
und nachgefragt wie lange das noch dauern soll, da es sich ja so ziemlich in die Länge zieht.
Antwort war das alles von mir an schriftlichen Material eingegangen ist und aber keine Austauschgeräte auf Lager sind, kann auch mal 2 bis 3 Wochen dauern bis  Ersatzgerät an den Endkunden rausgeschickt wird.

Ich teilte dem Herrn mit dass er dem Auftrag eine Notiz hinzufügen soll zwecks Sichtkontrolle auf optische und technische Mängel um diese
vorab auszuschließen, und dazu die Priorität höher anlegen soll. Hat er bestätigt, ob er's wirklich gemacht hat, keine Ahnung.

Er hat mir die Info gegeben dass ASUS nur reparierte Geräte (keine Neu-Geräte) an den Endkunden im Garantiefall versendet, falls es 
wen hier im Forum interessiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Mai 2015)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Er hat mir die Info gegeben dass ASUS nur reparierte Geräte (keine Neu-Geräte) an den Endkunden im Garantiefall versendet, falls es
> wen hier im Forum interessiert.



Geht das rechtlich überhaupt? Wenn ich meine mangelhafte Neuware umtausche mir gebrauchte Ware anzudrehen? Warum kauft man dann noch neu und nicht direkt gebraucht. Das dass so zulässig ist halte ich für fragwürdig, aber da bin ich auch kein Experte.

Danke aber für die Info.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Geht das rechtlich überhaupt? Wenn ich meine mangelhafte Neuware umtausche mir gebrauchte Ware anzudrehen? Warum kauft man dann noch neu und nicht direkt gebraucht. Das dass so zulässig ist halte ich für fragwürdig, aber da bin ich auch kein Experte.
> 
> Danke aber für die Info.



In den Garantiebedingungen einiger Hersteller steht das glaube sogar so geschrieben dass der Umtausch gegen einwandfreie reparierte Geräte erfolgt. In meinem Fall was ASUS angeht kann aber von "einwandfrei" nicht die Rede sein... 

Gut finde ich das auch nicht, aber dass weiß man ja meist auch hinterher.  Allerdings gilt das glaube ich meistens nur für Notebooks, Monitore, Drucker usw,
bei Festplatten, SSD's und Arbeitsspeicher etc etc habe ich solche Bedingungen nicht herauslesen können, diese Art von Hardware ist bei Defekt
eh unreparierbar denk ich.

Bei EPSON hatte ich mal ein Garantiefall wegen eines Druckers, da hab ich auch ein repariertes Gerät bekommen, allerdings war das Teil in Neuzustand, da
war nix dran.

Ich will ASUS auf keinen Fall schlecht reden, die Hardware ist mehr als gut und deshalb auch begehrt, aber der Service ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Mai 2015)

OK, auch wenn in den AGB's geschrieben halte ich den Gedanken vor "fremder" Hardware zu sitzen aber Neuware bezahlen nicht vertretbar.

Hätte man dir in deinem Fall das Panel getauscht aber es dir "dein" Monitor-Gehäuse verbaut ok, alles andere ist schon sehr mies. So kann man das nämlich auch lesen.^^


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Mai 2015)

Da sind die Jungs von ASUS auch nicht die einzigen die das so handhaben.
Ich habe was ähnliches mit EVGA und mit der Telekom erlebt.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Mai 2015)

Update:
Hab ne Mail vom Service erhalten dass mein RMA-Auftrag storniert wurde so wie ich gefordert hätte, und meinen Monitor so schnell wie möglich
zurückbekommen soll. Was wie, storniert? Hä?  Ich hab nichts storniert, für mich heißt das, dass meine Nerven nochmals auf die Probe gestellt werden..
ich sendete eine Mail betreffend einer Klarstellung, dass ich nichts storniert hätte und einfach nur einen optisch und technisch einwandfreien Monitor
möchte im Garantieaustausch, ganz normal wie im Garantieantrag gefordert...


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Juni 2015)

Update:

Heute kam der* Dritte* Austauschmonitor, die Rückseite ist zerkratzt und die Kappen der Gewindelöcher für die Halterungen fehlen bei dem Gerät.
Hab den ASUS-Support angerufen und denen mein Frust mitgeteilt, nun sollte ich noch einen RMA-Antrag stellen, eine andere Möglichkeit bieten Sie
nicht an. Fühl mich veräppelt.

Okay hab dann völlig genervt einen neuen RMA-Antrag erstellt, Mängel aufgeführt und nebenbei mitgeteilt, dass ich kein Austauschgerät mehr annehme und ASUS seinen Plunder den sie mir zugeschickt haben zurücknehmen soll und ich dafür entweder mein Geld in voller Summe oder ein Neugerät verlange.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, was läuft da verkehrt bitte?!? Ich wundere mich jedesmal, wie ich am Telefon so ruhig und sachlich bleiben kann...

Verdammt nochmal....


----------



## TankCommander (12. Juni 2015)

Das ist übel.....

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, das du deine Kohle wieder bekommst.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Juni 2015)

Mein Beileid tdifan  Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen. Hatte sowas mit Sony durch....Ganz üble Geschichte.

Da muss ich Acer einfach mal loben obwohl man ja sagt das Acer ein miesen Support hat. Da kein Ersatzopanel verfügbar war und Acer mir kein Gebrauchtgerät zukommen lassen wollte haben DIE sich gemeldet und sich drum gekümmert das ich MEIN Geld wieder vom Onlinehändler bekomme!!! Nach einer Woche hatte ich mein Geld zurück


----------



## Atent123 (12. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob BenQ das genau so handhabt ?


----------



## tdi-fan (13. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob BenQ das genau so handhabt ?



Laut Garantiebedingungen bekommst du ein Neugerät wenn schon beim Kauf ein Defekt vorliegt, wenn dein BenQ-Monitor aber innerhalb
der Garantiezeit kaputt geht bekommst du wie bei ASUS ein repariertes gebrauchtes Gerät.


----------



## Kindercola (13. Juni 2015)

boah krasse Sache.... was ich mich nur Frage wie die ganzen Monitore so derart zerkratzen können.... klar sind es Gebrauchtgeräte... was ich an sich schonmal schrecklich finde, aber das die Qualitätskontrolle(wenn man das dann da so nenne möchte) so schlampig arbeitet und was machten die Vorbesitzer mit den Geräten o.O
tdi-fan du kannst einen richtig leid tun. Ich hatte bis her 1 Garantiefall der bisschen schwieriger war, aber das konnte ich alles vor Ort klären... Aber sowas dauernt per Mail und Anrufe 

Hoffe du kriegst dein Geld dafür zurück  *Daumen drück*


----------



## tdi-fan (9. Juli 2015)

Update:

Nach ca einer Woche herum- bzw hinterhertelefonieren wird der mir von ASUS zugesendete schäbige Monitor von ASUS selbst zurückgenommen. 

Mein Geld wird mir erstattet.

Dass die Sache an sich über 2 Monate inkl. drei unzumutbaren Austauschgeräten dauerte ist ärgerlich und für ASUS peinlich. Ich kann mich nun nach einem neuen Monitor umschauen, es wird mit Sicherheit kein ASUS werden!!

Wenn alles endgültig geregelt ist werde ich hier abschließend Meldung machen.


----------



## TankCommander (10. Juli 2015)

Das ist unfassbar....am Support/Service sollte Asus dringend arbeiten.


----------



## tdi-fan (10. Juli 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Das ist unfassbar....am Support/Service sollte Asus dringend arbeiten.



Genau, obwohl ASUS eigentlich ziemliche hochwertige Hardware etc herstellt, bzw zu den Marktführern gehört, gerade deshalb sollte
auch bei Garantiefällen die QS gegeben sein.


----------



## tdi-fan (16. Juli 2015)

Update:
Nachdem ich eine schriftliche Sicherheit angefordert hatte um etwas für den Fall der Fälle in der Hand zu haben, habe ich Antwort erhalten was eine Gutschrift
betrifft bzw der Ablauf.
Das ganze läuft so ab, dass der Monitor via TNT zu ASUS Holland geschickt wird (morgen wird er abgeholt), da wird er überprüft, danach wird der Kaufbetrag an den Distributor ausgestellt, dieser wiederum leitet den Betrag weiter an den Verkäufer und dieser erstattet mir den Betrag.

Ein riesen Umweg - kostet wieder Zeit und jede Menge Nerven. Bin kurz davor zu explodieren, würde da am liebsten hinfahren und denen den Monitor vor deren Tür schmeißen und nochmal drauf treten. Sorry für meine Erregtheit.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja ist normal, war bei mir ähnlich. 
Habe da auch öfters nachgefragt wie der Stand sei, trotzdem hats nen Monat gedauert bis ich mein Geld wieder hatte.


----------



## TankCommander (17. Juli 2015)

Asus sollte sich in Grund und Boden schämen.......mehr negativ Werbung kann man nicht machen. 

Ich persönlich kaufe nur Mainboards von Asus.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Asus sollte sich in Grund und Boden schämen.......mehr negativ Werbung kann man nicht machen.
> 
> Ich persönlich kaufe nur Mainboards von Asus.



Selbst damit habe ich seit dem x99-s, das vorerst mein letztes Board von asus war, aufgehört...
Sobald der Support auf einem vergleichbaren Level mit anderen "Premium" Herstellern liegt, kaufe ich gerne wider ASUS Produkte 
Der Laden hat mir zwar den Austausch meines Pixelfehlergeplagten mg279q zugesichert aber ich wollte vor ein paar Monaten einfach einen guten Monitor und keine RMA Odyssee mit ungewissem Ende :/


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Juli 2015)

Heute mal angerufen bei ASUS und nachgefragt wie lange der ganze Mist noch dauert, 4 bis 6 Wochen.. Auf Nachfrage ob der gute Mitarbeiter mein Anliegen weiterleitet zur Beschleunigung, des Verfahrens Antwort: "Nö" - Ich krieg echt nen Rappel!!! Nie wieder ASUS!!

Wenn das tatsächlich noch solange dauern sollte, dann würde das knapp ein halbes Jahr ohne Monitor sein, bzw der ganze Garantiekram...


----------



## TankCommander (31. Juli 2015)

Das ist böse....das wäre ja schon was für RTL.  (Sorry für die Ironie) 

Verkaufen bzw. Kaufen geht schnell, aber wenn du dein Geld wieder willst, weil der Service versagt. 
Ein echtes Trauerspiel!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (31. Juli 2015)

Da soll sich mal noch einer über Acer beschweren^^
Würde ich net so hinnehmen entweder die kommen aus de pushen oder Geld zurück.


----------



## Kindercola (31. Juli 2015)

das einzige Problem wo man Asus vielleicht verstehen könnte ich jetzt nochmals die langen Wartezeiten. Es ist nunmal Ferienzeit und das garantiert überall in Europa  . Ist für dich natürlich umso ärgerlicher.
Aber warum der Mitarbeiter sofort mit nö antworten verstehe ich nicht, man kann ja nein sagen das es nicht möglich ist ,wegen .....(hier Geschichte selbst ausdenken), aber gleich so 

Eigentlich müsste mal nen Klinkenputzer von Asus mitn Präsentkorb an deiner Tür klopfen... und dann natürlich mit neuem Monitor oder nen dicken Scheck 

Naja weiterhin viel Glück, das kannst du irgendwie voll gebrauchen^^


----------



## Bulo22 (31. Juli 2015)

Vor knapp 3 Jahren hatte ich Probleme mit meinem damals neu gekauften Laptop von Asus (Mainboard defekt). Ich hab ihn eingesendet, und hatte ihn dann weil ich Druck gemacht hab nach 6 Wochen wieder. Ergebnis: Mainboard repariert, Die Handballenauflage wurde aber beim Zusammenbau böse verformt, also Notebook wieder eingesendet. Nach weiteren 4 Wochen hatte ich ihn mit neuem Gehäuse und neuem Display(!) wieder und seitdem läuft er auch einwandfrei.

Die Produkte von Asus sind top, der Service das genaue Gegenteil. Man kann also wirklich nur hoffen, dass die Produkte funktionieren...


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Juli 2015)

Bulo22 schrieb:


> Vor knapp 3 Jahren hatte ich Probleme mit meinem damals neu gekauften Laptop von Asus (Mainboard defekt). Ich hab ihn eingesendet, und hatte ihn dann weil ich Druck gemacht hab nach 6 Wochen wieder. Ergebnis: Mainboard repariert, Die Handballenauflage wurde aber beim Zusammenbau böse verformt, also Notebook wieder eingesendet. Nach weiteren 4 Wochen hatte ich ihn mit neuem Gehäuse und neuem Display(!) wieder und seitdem läuft er auch einwandfrei.
> 
> Die Produkte von Asus sind top, der Service das genaue Gegenteil. Man kann also wirklich nur hoffen, dass die Produkte funktionieren...



Genau, die Produktpalette von ASUS ist Top, nur der Service und die Servicepartner sind zum schämen.. 

Und ich bin ja schon am Druck machen, nur eben ist das am Telefon mehr als schwer...

Außerdem finde ich sollte mal ein ASUS-Mitarbeiter diesen Thread und die anderen im Forum lesen dass mal bewusst wird wie die mit ihren Kunden
umgehen, mich haben sie für die Zukunft verloren.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

So ich habe Anfang letzten Monats einen RMA-Antrag für meinen Pixelfehler behafteten Monitor gemacht am 14.7. wurde mir der Auftrag bestätigt. Bis heute keine weitere Reaktion... Und die Wochen fliegen dahin 

-Bei BeQuiet: 2 Tage! dann hatte ich ein neues NT und alles war supi  
-EVGA GTX 570 ... muss ich was sagen ? 
-CSL(gut kein Hersteller) knapp 2 Wochen, dann hatte ich den Austausch (das Produkt war über ein halbes Jahr alt !)und die gelten als richtig schlecht. 
-Samsung ca. eine Woche und mein Fernseher war wider da. 


Und ASUS ? Naja ist eben ASUS


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> So ich habe Anfang letzten Monats einen RMA-Antrag für meinen Pixelfehler behafteten Monitor gemacht am 14.7. wurde mir der Auftrag bestätigt. Bis heute keine weitere Reaktion... Und die Wochen fliegen dahin
> 
> -Bei BeQuiet: 2 Tage! dann hatte ich ein neues NT und alles war supi
> -EVGA GTX 570 ... muss ich was sagen ?
> ...



Viel Erfolg bei deinem RMA-Auftrag.
Übrigens hatte der erste Tausch nur 4 Tage gedauert (Respekt), alles was danach kam war Nervenprobe.

Mit Be Quiet habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, Ersatzteil hatte ich kostenlos bekommen innerhalb 2 Tage, trotz meines Angebots es
zu bezahlen.
Mit meinem EX-Gehäuse von Thermaltake gab es auch keine Probleme, alles in weniger als 4 Tagen problemlos geregelt.
Mein defektes Board von MSI wurde auch fix innerhalb 2 Wochen geregelt, bzw hatte mein Geld dann wieder.
Mit Logitech auch ohne Probleme, neue Maus innerhalb 8 Tagen, alte konnte ich selbst in die Tonne werfen.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. August 2015)

Hab mal ein PCGH-Mitglied aus dem ASUS-Supportbereich angemailt mit der Bitte sich diesen Thread anzusehen.


----------



## tdi-fan (9. September 2015)

Kleines Update:

Nach wiederholten hinterher telefonieren hat sich nun herausgestellt, dass ASUS mein Geld am 3. August schon an den Distributor 
Siewert-Kau GmbH gezahlt hat, auf meine Nachfrage warum man mir nicht Bescheid gibt, gab's keine Antwort, eine Glaskugel gehört 
ja heutzutage in jeden Haushalt, oder?

Was wichtig ist zu wissen, ist, dass man sich mit der Gutschriftnummer, welche ich erst auf Nachfrage bekommen habe,  bei Siewert-Kau 
GmbH selbst melden muss, da dieser Distributor das  Geld allein an der Nummer nicht einordnen kann.

Also habe ich den Distributor recherchiert und dort angerufen, dort verwies man mich darauf den ganzen Kram inkl. der Gutschriftennummer
via Email einzusenden. habe ich im Anschluss an das Gespräch sofort gemacht.
Das Geld soll nun innerhalb von 2 Wochen zum Händler gelangen und dann geht's zu mir, irgendwann..

Verdammt bin ich sauer!!! Könnte echt ausrasten..

Neuen Monitor habe ich mir inzwischen angeschafft, keinen ASUS!
Alles andere was ich von ASUS noch besitze wird in der Bucht landen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Kann ich verstehen dass du sauer auf Asus bist.
Ich versuche eigentlich auch Asus zu vermeiden, nur leider bieten die anderen Hersteller meist nicht das was ich brauche.
Das mit dem Geld wieder bekommen, hatte bei mir aber ohne Probleme geklappt.
Ging als Gutschrift auf mein Alternate Konto.


----------



## tdi-fan (9. September 2015)

Du hast auf jeden Fall Recht, und ich hatte auch schon geschrieben dass ASUS wirklich die beste Premium-Hardware anbietet,
aber der Service passt überhaupt nicht nicht zu dem Konzept.

Mit 2 Monaten kann ich mich abfinden, aber nicht mit 4 oder evtl. 5 Monaten  bis eine Sache abgeschlossen ist.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen dass du sauer auf Asus bist.
> Ich versuche eigentlich auch Asus zu vermeiden, nur leider bieten die anderen Hersteller meist nicht das was ich brauche.
> Das mit dem Geld wieder bekommen, hatte bei mir aber ohne Probleme geklappt.
> Ging als Gutschrift auf mein Alternate Konto.


----------



## asus1889 (2. Februar 2016)

Der Asus Support ist der Hammer :

Link zum entsprechenden Thread  .


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Das Leben ohne Monitor ist einfach nicht lebenswert. 

Der Hersteller hat dir Ersatz oder die Gutschrift angeboten, wie üblich. 
Der Support hat übrigens wenig Einfluss auf die dir gemachten "Alternativen", darum dürfen die dir gar nicht antworten.

2. und fertig. Wenn du nicht ohne leben kannst nimmst eben den Schlechteren.


Nen eigenen Thread? Das ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## asus1889 (2. Februar 2016)

Ersatz gegen einen billigen TN und Gutschrift mit Konsequenzen die nicht hinnehmbar sind .

Natürlich hat er Einfluss darauf, denkst du die haben eine Vorschrift die besagt PG279Q gegen billigen PG278Q tauschen, wenn PG279Q nicht lieferbar ist ?


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Februar 2016)

Entscheide dich für die Gutschrift, also lass dir den vollständigen Kaufpreis erstatten, auch wenn es dauert, es ist im Verhältnis die bessere Lösung... 
Finde nebenbei den Distributor heraus, damit es zügiger geht.

Tipp: Kaufe Asus-Monitore bei Amazon, maximal innerhalb einer Werkwoche regelt das Amazon ohne Umwege zum Distributor und du hast fix dein Geld wieder oder bekommst in der selben Zeit ein Neugerät.



asus1889 schrieb:


> Ersatz gegen einen billigen TN und Gutschrift mit Konsequenzen die nicht hinnehmbar sind .
> 
> Natürlich hat er Einfluss darauf, denkst du die haben eine Vorschrift die besagt PG279Q gegen billigen PG278Q tauschen, wenn PG279Q nicht lieferbar ist ?


----------



## Neronimo (2. Februar 2016)

Mit amazon hatte ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen... Habe 2xmal eine Maus, die ich mir dort gekauft hatte, neu bekommen, danach ne Gutschrift aufs Konto und dann was neues gesucht. super geil bei denen. Und die können sogar Druck auf Asus machen!! Das MB meines Bruders (Von Asus) wurde direkt genommen, nach ner Woche war das neue da.. Perfekt


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

asus1889 schrieb:


> Ersatz gegen einen billigen TN und Gutschrift mit Konsequenzen die nicht hinnehmbar sind .
> 
> Natürlich hat er Einfluss darauf, denkst du die haben eine Vorschrift die besagt PG279Q gegen billigen PG278Q tauschen, wenn PG279Q nicht lieferbar ist ?



Du hast offensichtlich kaum Ahnung, dass das rechtlich so vorgesehen ist? Dir Ersatz anzubieten oder den Kauf Rückabwickeln ist jetzt nix, was dem Support spontan eingefallen ist.


----------



## asus1889 (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ein "bisschen" mehr Ahnung als du. Ich kann zwischen Kulanz und Gesetzen unterscheiden .

Nur muss man sich bei so einem kundeneunfreundlichen Gebährden, bei einem 850 Euro Monitor, im Klaren darüber sein, welche eine  "Werbung"  dies ist.

Aber ich befürchte, dass Asus auf einem zu hohen Ross sitzt, als das sie das jucken würde. Die Staubeinschlüsse betreffen ja nur einen wenig verkauften 850 Euro Gamer TFT. 

Von daher sicherlich verschmerzbar.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn du vorher wusstest das der Staubeinschlüsse haben kann warum bestellst du dann einen?
Warum hast du ihn nicht einfach zurück geschickt und dir woanders einen bestellt?


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich kann auch nur Amazon empfehlen. Habe den Swift insgesamt dreimal bestellt. Den ersten aufgemacht mit Dreck im Panel. Amazon angerufen, am nächsten Tag hatte ich den zweiten stehen. Ausgepackt, wieder Dreck im Panel. Amazon erneut angerufen . Am nächsten Tag hatte ich mein Geld zurück.
Eine Woche später erneut bestellt und endlich Glück gehabt 

Amazon ist super und mehr als nur Kulant. Sie meinten das ich mich nicht rechtfertigen muss bei so einem Preis sollte der Kunde rundum zufrieden sein mit der Ware.

Daher bestelle ich solche Geräte nur noch bei Amazon.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2016)

asus1889 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein "bisschen" mehr Ahnung als du. Ich kann zwischen Kulanz und Gesetzen unterscheiden .
> 
> Nur muss man sich bei so einem kundeneunfreundlichen Gebährden, bei einem 850 Euro Monitor, im Klaren darüber sein, welche eine  "Werbung"  dies ist.



Duden | Ge­ba­ren | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

oder meintest du tatsächlich Gebährden? Scheinst da ja ein bisschen mehr Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## donnied88 (5. Februar 2016)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur Amazon empfehlen. Habe den Swift insgesamt dreimal bestellt. Den ersten aufgemacht mit Dreck im Panel. Amazon angerufen, am nächsten Tag hatte ich den zweiten stehen. Ausgepackt, wieder Dreck im Panel. Amazon erneut angerufen . Am nächsten Tag hatte ich mein Geld zurück.
> Eine Woche später erneut bestellt und endlich Glück gehabt
> 
> Amazon ist super und mehr als nur Kulant. Sie meinten das ich mich nicht rechtfertigen muss bei so einem Preis sollte der Kunde rundum zufrieden sein mit der Ware.
> ...



Mach das noch ein paar mal öfter und du bist dein Kundenkonto los. Gibt mittlerweile genug Fälle in anderen Foren.

Und dieses " Amazon ist super" kann ich langsam echt nicht mehr hören. Das ist ein US Mega Konzern der es hier nicht für nötig hält Steuern zu zahlen und nach und nach immer mehr andere Händler platt machen wird. Irgendwann gibts dann nur noch Amazon und ihr könnt euch alle freuen weil Amazon ja so super ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Februar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> Und dieses " Amazon ist super" kann ich langsam echt nicht mehr hören. Das ist ein US Mega Konzern der es hier nicht für nötig hält Steuern zu zahlen und nach und nach immer mehr andere Händler platt machen wird. Irgendwann gibts dann nur noch Amazon und ihr könnt euch alle freuen weil Amazon ja so super ist.


 
Tja, dann sollte die Servicewüste Deutschland mal schnell den Anschluss finden oder ? Mir geht es ja auch übermäßig gegen den Strich, dass der Laden keine Steuern zahlt, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Amazon einer der wenigen Läden ist bei denen der Kunde noch soetwas wie das "Königsgefühl" bekommt. 
Ich kann sehr gut verstehen warum so viele Menschen lieber bei Amazon einkaufen gehen und dort sogar bereit sind höhere Preise als beim Wettbewerb zu zahlen. Wenn die anderen Händler nicht mithalten können werden sie halt platt gemacht, die Welt (und gerade diese Händer!) hat sich für den Kapitalismus entschieden  ()


----------

